# Yao Ming becomes a father.



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Yao Ming just became a father. And not too surprisingly the daughter was born in the US so will be an American citizen.

This is an interesting story because China doesn't recognize dual-citizenships. The daughter will have to give up her American citizenship in order to become a Chinese citizen(will never happen). Will Yao Ming be able to pressure the Chinese officials to change the rules?


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I guess his daughter is two feet tall at birth.


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Wow kinda interesting situation Yao is in. I didn't know China doesn't allow dual citizenship.(although not surprising). But according to US law, a parent cannot renounce the citizenship of their own child. The child has to convince a U.S. diplomat that they fully understand the consequences and nature of renunciation of citizenship.


----------

